# Is it okay to feed my ailing paradise fish a lot of blood worms?



## Mongo (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a paradise fish I'm treating for various problems including callamanus worms, a split pectoral fin, and possible mouth fungus. Poor guy. The good news is that the fish is getting stronger and more active, is pooping well, and is eating a lot which is great. I think because of his tender mouth, he finds blood worms easier to eat than dry fish food. I even picked up some smaller dry pellets which he will eat a little of, but mostly he holds out for blood worms, and then gobbles them all down. I feed them in small amounts so there isn't any extra to muck up the tank.

I hear this is a pretty rich food for fish, is it okay to keep feeding him this while he is healing up? Thanks!


----------

